# misting



## funkyhunky (Oct 27, 2005)

I have a bunch of europpean mantis ooths... how often should i mist them?


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 27, 2005)

mist them? If you are refridgerating them put them in a container that doesn't let out much humidity.like a cardbord box i used


----------

